# Motivation and Depression Issues with Schoolwork



## SilentSongbird (Jul 29, 2013)

My name's Farrah. I suffer from social anxiety and rapid cycling bipolar disorder. The bipolar disorder has been getting easier to manage since getting away from a lot of my triggers by going away for school, but it comes up in times of stress, so intensely that I cannot help but curl up and shut every other voice out except the one that says, "You can't do this. You can't do anything. There is no passion, for you, your life, other people. The world is an abyss and you can't do anything but drown." Between the emptiness and the out of it hypomanic high, I cannot motivate myself for my school work (in 3D animation and programming). It interferes with my grades and attendance, and makes me feel like I will never do anything with my life. Does anyone here have any experience getting past this, getting through the lack of motivation that branches from stress, rcbpd, and working alone? Any tricks for the mind to push forward anyway? Thank you...


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Take other lesson or learn new hobbies, something you would love, listen to songs with positive lyrics. And keep yourself busy. Best way to have motivation is talk to your best friend.
In HS years i was like this. Just after I think I was studying well, turned out after most exam I got really bad scores. It didn't used to be like this so I got pretty depressed and lost motivation in studying.
I was no good at science and all that but I was still ok at other lessons. All people at school were like studying their best and if I did nothing, of course I would be said useless.
And when I had a lot of activities, learning new hobby, exercising, or just talking to others, actually I found out that I won't have time to complain that I can't to this or that. In fact, there are no people who can't do anything. They just still don't know what they are good at.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I find getting really angry (find a trigger) and releasing it works pretty well, I can usually concentrate for a bit and get some serious work done after. Not particularly healthy but whatever, you need to do _something_ to kick yourself out of the cycle.

Remember - action/reaction. Nothing will change if you don't do anything about it*

*or, alternatively, throw enough cash at the problem


----------



## Kirit3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey there I'm also learning animation nice to meet you.

I don't know exactly how you feel but I also have a commitee in me that tells me I'm nothing and the world is a horrible place. I'm still in animation school and I'm the weakest im class. It's easy for me to tumble into serious depression when I make a mistake or if I feel my classmates hate me. When I'm there nothing works, I'll look at Glenn Keane's animations in Tangled and don't feel a spark of joy, instead pressure and shame.

I feel at first I have to find a way to step out or weather my extreme lows. Then I can slowly climb my way back up by surrounding myself with beauty (Animation), kindness (zeFrank on YouTube), information that's not about animation (VlogBrothers on YouTube), et etc. Then I write about my feelings, challenging it with the goodness I surround my self with. 

Best of luck


----------



## Triskelion (Jul 31, 2013)

The above posters have some great advice that you should definitely consider utilizing for yourself. 

I'd also like to recommend seeing a psychiatrist who will likely prescribe you some sort of antidepressants and/or mood stabilizers. It's certainly not a sign of weakness to explore the use of medication when combatting issues such as depression and bipolar disorder.


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

I am bipolar too and am just stepping back into the studying scene. I recommend sticking to a healthy routine of exercise and nutrition. Learn from my mistakes, i moved too quickly and over committed myself to relationships and work that were just developing and got burnt out. I'm currently in a depressive cycle because of it but the point is identifying what stresses you out and decreasing them and adding activities like exercise will decrease stress levels will help create more motivation. 
Fish oil helps with mood, so does vitamin D. Cardio exercise is best for decreasing stress but lifting helps too. 
sometimes you have just got to accept you are not motivated and still soldier on and free write or brain storm ideas to get some work done. 
The best thing to do is really take a break and go to a place you feel comfortable and relax. When you feel better get straight back into it. but nobodies got the time for that, so try what I did and accept the fact that you are not at your best but this is fact you've got to do. It sounds harsh but doing something for 15min at a time can get you very far. I hope this helps, if you have any questions feel free to pm me.


----------

